# Alter Goldfisch ist am Sonntag gestorben



## Rambo (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

gestern ist nun einer meiner ältesten Goldfische gestorben. Ich hatte ihn rund 18 Jahre und vermute das er schon 1-3 Jahre alt war als ich ihn bekommen habe. Ich denke das ist schon eine lange Zeit für Goldfische.
jetzt habe ich nur noch einen meiner alten Fische.

Gruss und eine schöne Woche

Remo


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alter  Goldfisch ist am Sonntag gestorben*

Das tut mir Leid.

Man gewöhnt sich an seine Tiere und jeder verlust schmerzt. Hast du ihn auch anständig begraben? Wir haben unsere neben dem Teich unter der __ Birke zu Grabe getragen.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Rambo (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alter  Goldfisch ist am Sonntag gestorben*

Ja, er wurde an einem alten Baum im Garten begraben.
gr. Remo


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alter  Goldfisch ist am Sonntag gestorben*

Hallo Remo,

18 Jahre ist doch ein stattliches Alter für einen Goldfisch. Der hatte wenigstens was von seinem Leben, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Fischen, die viel zu früh das zeitliche segnen.  

Behaltet ihn in guter Erinnerung... *tröst*


----------

